# Vasectomy and Consult same day



## tammarin (Nov 28, 2012)

My dr's now wants to do the consultation and the vasectomy procedure in the same day. 
would you bill the consult code with a 57 or 25 modifier? 

Thanks
Tammarin


----------



## OCD_coder (Nov 28, 2012)

E&M modifiers 57 and 25 are driven by the global periods of the procedure/surgery.

0-10 global days on the same day as the E&M service = modifier 25

90 global days = modifier 57 (I suggest this modifier be utilized when Sx is within 3 days of the E&M to prevent denials)

Vasectomies have 90 global periods - mod-57 would be appropriate in this instance.


----------

